# Twice Smoked Taters



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

As with any recipe there are many variations. I got this one from Mikey. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Using russett taters, I rubbed the skins with EVOO and then placed them in the smoker. They were smoked until they reached an IT of 195. I then sliced them in half lenghthwise, scooped out the inside carefully. The insides were mixed with sour cream, butter, cheddar cheese, sliced green onion and bacon. The filling was then mounded back in the taters, sprinkled with more cheddar cheese and bacon. Then back in the smoker for about 30-45 minutes to heat up.



They got a 3 out of 4 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. One of my sons doesn't like sour cream or green onion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will definitely be making these again.


----------



## ronp (Mar 23, 2009)

Great looking taters, yummo.


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 23, 2009)

Dawn I wish I had taste-o-vision on here, super good lookin.

Points to ya


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job Dawn!


----------



## erain (Mar 23, 2009)

very nice!!!  love them twice baked!!! Great job


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Those look great Dawn!!!


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Those looks great. I can't believe I haven't made any yet. Good job.


----------



## mikey (Mar 23, 2009)

*Dawn, the taters look fantastic. I should say that I got the recipe (if my memory is correct) from T-Bone Tim. I had it bookmarked but it must have gone bye bye due to technical difficulties. Thanks for mentioning me, but I'd like to give credit where credit is due. *


----------



## jdt (Mar 24, 2009)

wow those look great, adding to my must do list


----------

